# Is anyone enjoying a drink tonight, its Friday!



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah, everyone on the planet is sick, can't drink, doesn't want to drink, doesn't want to go out, got a date, gotta work early tomorrow, gotta watch the kids, gotta stay home, hungover from yesterday, doesn't want to talk to me, doesn't want to see me, are a$$holes anyways, and of all things..

DON'T WANT TO SMOKE A STOGIE WITH AN IMPORTANT BEVERAGE!

What is going on?

If you get back from somewhere, whatever.. Post it up!

Tonight, I am starting off (already started) with a couple of glasses of Cabernet S for pre-dinner and dinner.. Then I am moving along with some Jura 16 with one ice cube.. I am breaking out the VSG with that to make it the best evening of the week!

Come on people!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dalmore cigar malt scotch


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ripping some Smithwicks now.;...

:dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dewars white label with a Connecticut Nub Torpedo


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Started with Ecco Domani Pinot Griggio with dinner and now El Dorado Rum w/ club soda squeeze of lime.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Just had an Ashton VSG and an ice cold Becks beer.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Beer....lol and one of the best times ive had in a long while at my B&M...just got back from closing it. what a great time.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I had the Cab and then got suprised by a friend who stopped by... She brought sake!

My goodness, change of plans for me.. The sake is kicking my ass! 

I am still going for that VSG tonight.. Hangover tomorrow, I can feel it in my bones.. 

Life goes on..


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I'm gonna catch hell for this but I am drinking a JB Black and coke. That stuff is great!

DL


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a San Cristobal with a friend enjoying a Oliva G that I got for him to celebrate our last exam with while enjoying Johnnie Walker. I just got back from the bars (yeah it is kinda early, but everyone seems to have an early flight tomorrow) and I had CAO black on a deck porch with a Shiner bock.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Knob creek and a CAO mx2


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> Just had an Ashton VSG and an ice cold Becks beer.


I just smoked my last VSG (I think, gotta dig through the box).. With it, a couple of small glasses of Hennessey Gran Cru Cognac..

Ahhh, this was perfect.. Almost wanted to cry..

What size was your VSG? I had a robusto.. Goodness, it was good..


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm having a beer tasting of sorts tonight.

I picked me up a few bottles of Hefeweizen/dunkelweizen and I'm comparing em. 

I'm almost done with my second bottle and I've had enough yeast to last me... might have to let the last bottle rest till tomorrow night.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

FYI here's the definitions of those beers for those who don't know what they are.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/89

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/91

Tonight i had the:
Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel
Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse

Tomorrow it's on to:
Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier

After that... no more beer for a while.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah they are tasty beers. IF you like a lighter beer with a lot of flavor give em a try sometime. I've had the Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier before and it's awesome.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Where did you pick them up.. I am in Los Angeles..


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I got em at Binny's Beverage Depot but that's out here in the chicago area. In CA I'd say hit up Beverages and More... i think there are a few up in the LA area right?

If not check out local specialty liquor stores. They are all German imports.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> FYI here's the definitions of those beers for those who don't know what they are.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/89
> 
> ...


Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse is a great German Hefe. Last night I was drinking some Boulevard Irish Ale, one of the best irish seasonals out.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I got em at Binny's Beverage Depot but that's out here in the chicago area. In CA I'd say hit up Beverages and More... i think there are a few up in the LA area right?
> 
> If not check out local specialty liquor stores. They are all German imports.


I will check, got print those names out and forget about the translation..

Wow, Binny's got good scotch..

I was at a conference in Rosemond (sp?) last year and didn't leave the friggin hotel all week (serious testing going on).. I didn't make it into the city, and especially Coyote Ugly.. My buddies went there and left with about a $1000 dollar bill.. I can go on, but its too funny..


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Headed to Friar Tucks today to pick up some more Ron Zacapa Rum and see what else maybe some Ron Metusalem (SP). Flint


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Its now Sunday evening.. Isle of Jura 16, neat..

Yum, yum.. Tastes of honey, dried fruit, and brown sugar.. Smell of apricots, and bread..


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Friday I had a ShockTop (wheat), and a bunch of SkipJack Ambers. Both were tasty as hell.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Tonight (Monday), Hennessey VSOP.. Good stuff.. Just can't make it outside for a smoke.. Thats the bummers..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Gonna chill with some Hennessey again.. Getting ready for St. Pattys..


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Just was drinkin some Graham's Six Grapes port.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Homemade wine ..........


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

jam said:


> Homemade wine ..........


Wow, thats a new one.. What kind may I ask?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

coronas tonight....


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

H20 with an Aliados Zeppelin Maduro


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Wow, thats a new one.. What kind may I ask?


This year i made a Barola and a amarone still a little new but very good


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

jam said:


> This year i made a Barola and a amarone still a little new but very good


I don't think I ever had either one straight.. Maybe in a blend..

How were they?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> I don't think I ever had either one straight.. Maybe in a blend..
> 
> How were they?


they are good barola and amarone are the grapes the one i make has no sulfites in it, thats a chemical they use to store it for a long period of time.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

having a nice white russian right now....


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I had some hakushika sake last night.. Put me out like a light.. Nice and light, but snuck up on me and knocked me out..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

It is Good Friday and gonna turn on some Jura 16..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

a little johnnie black tonight


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

red wine and its so strong i had to put ice but nice and dry


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

guinness extra stout!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Knob Creek - 2 ice cubes


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Bells Kalamazoo Stout


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glennfiddich 12yr Scotch,I think I've had too much :lol: naw Never enough


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Johnny Walker green label


----------



## ozzyfan (Jul 30, 2007)

I did have a Mikes hard lemonade


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Eagle Rare!!

Oops, its not Friday.. Oops, now it is..!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

A crazy huge (32oz) Stoli Blueberry Mudslide in my favorite cup.....


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Jim Beam & Diet Dr.Pepper.Paired with a Oliva Serie O Maduro.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Shiner Bock.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

bringing bakc the guinness extra stout yet again


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> A crazy huge (32oz) Stoli Blueberry Mudslide in my favorite cup.....


32 OZ! That will run you into Saturday for sure!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

thisone326 said:


> bringing bakc the guinness extra stout yet again


Neill, whats your favorite stick with Guinness? Just thought I would ask, cuz I got a G in the fridge wanting to get empty..:wazzapp:


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

Personaly I think a Arturo Fuente Hemingway pairs nicely with the irish stout.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i agree with laplhroaig. anything maduro really...the maduro wrapper i think mixes with a good stout real well. Serie G Mad or (if you have some) a Padron 26/64 maduro. the Oliva v works well for me too


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Having some Black Velvet also known as Velveteen today ..no not whiskey.
It is Guinness and StrongBow hard cider. The best stuff, you gotta try it..
Better Than Black and Tan


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes Jim Beam black on the rocks with a hand rolled ,Cuban Montecristo,


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

thisone326 said:


> i agree with laplhroaig. anything maduro really...the maduro wrapper i think mixes with a good stout real well. Serie G Mad or (if you have some) a Padron 26/64 maduro. the Oliva v works well for me too


Thanks JW and Neill..

I got those and was thinking about torching a #35 with it..

Have a great one!:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Legion said:


> Having some Black Velvet also known as Velveteen today ..no not whiskey.
> It is Guinness and StrongBow hard cider. The best stuff, you gotta try it..
> Better Than Black and Tan


I will check into that.. Haven't been down that cider road in a longtime..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, Friday night was so rough.. I couldn't even turn on the computer..

Had some Cab S for dinner
Killed the bottle of Mac 12
Half way on my JD single barrel (hits like a double barrel)..

What a way to get knocked out cold..


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been suckin down some Guinness Extra Stout.
Thinkin bout twistin the cork on my new Hennessy !!!
But.....I do have some Laphroaig left.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Reviving an old thread...smoking a San Cristobal Supremo w/Bushmill's 16 y.o. Irish...WOW...what a pairing...hell, I put them both down just to report in! Back to the deck!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thxs FJ!

Man, I've been so busy..!

All I can say is that there is a new bottle of Lagavulin 16 in da house!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Tonight, I am enjoying a delicious Wychwood Hobgoblin. I shall continue to drink them until I fall asleep.....

:dribble:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Glass of Pasquinet cognac and a Petrus torpedo.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Bells Kalamazoo Stout


You sir know a great beer when you drink one .Thats what i am talking about,great beer.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I might break out a bottle of Graham's Six Grapes port or have a little Zaya rum.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

no cigars today (rain) drinking jake and coke instead


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

no cigars today rained all day. need a man cave:mumbles: drinking jack and coke:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Got some Couva on rocks..

Next some JD single barrel

Friday!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Killed the Napoleon cognac!!

Next to down = JD single barrel..


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you member of the single barrel society Chino? :lol: I know the SB is sold in stores but I really want to join the SB society when I have the cash. Anyone interested in doing a www.cigarlive.com SB group buy?

I toured the factory a few weeks ago and WOW! if you ge the chance def. hit it up. It's well worth the hour drive to get to the place. I'll post up some pics!

For me tonight I smoked a Perdomo Habano (second one I've had and this time it impressed me) and I just finished my night with a couple sam adams White Ale. Very tasty!

Picture 1 - Megan at the tour entrance 
Picture 2 - The spring where they have always gotten their water
Picture 3 - One of the stills
Picture 4 - The aging room. (no flash allowed... boo!)

it's a free tour so if you get the chance you will have fun!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

No, I am not.. That sounds interesting though.. I love Jack, but Jack doesn't love me back.. Wahh.. I've always got mad hangovers from Jack.. I don't get it. I thought I was a pro..

I'll check that society out though.. Thanks..

Well, since I killed Napoleon and Jack.. Looks like I'm after some Scottish blood.. I think I am going to pick a fight with my Glennfiddich 18.. Its half way bled.. 

Now that cigar of choice.. HMmm..


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Knob creek and a CAO mx2


DITTO


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Tonight was two glass of Double Wide followed by two Jameson's on the rocks. Shared with a new bud and a CAO VR.....it was a good night!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

it's quite easy to tell I should have stopped at the double wide by my grammar


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

no more speysiders.. just cracked my reserve on da lagavulin 16.. this is my all time favorite! just got paid, its friday night!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Behaved tonight w/a couple glasses of wine, a killer Illusion and a good basketball game.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I went out on a limb and picked up some Gilbert's Ruby Port wine. Never again. Bleh.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Tonight me and a couple buddies sat around and shot the shit with a 6 pack of Landshark, Shiner bock and Shiner 99 each. Shiner bock is always good and the 99 I picked up on a whim, but it was actually really good. The Landshark was so-so. It tasted like a somewhat more hoppsier version of Corona.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Its Friday and I've been putting it to a 'new' bottle of Sake from Japan..

Junmai Sake Ippin from the Yoshikubo Sake Brewery..

Very light and dry.. Just the way I like it.. Only problem, I might not be able to make it outside to torch one up..!:sweat:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Last night was a great party with table grilled meat (yakiniku) and plenty of Asahi super dry. I followed it up with a half bottle of Shiraz (I couldn't read the label, lol)..

Hope everyones Friday was good to go..

Almost Daddy's day..


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Wife and I shared a bottle of Caberinet/Merlot from a local winery in town.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I went fishing last night with a bottle of Absolut.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That night was 12 year Jameson's Irish Whiskey


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a fine bottle of Irish Whiskey I am looking forward to opening today 
Knappogue Castle 1995 Single Malt


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't stay away from me bottle of love = Laga 16!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

As a warm up I had some Pacifico beer.. ITS HOT HERE IN CALI!!

After that I put down some 1738 Remy Martin neat..

Smokied a Cabaiguan OG.. The Remy was just to intense for the smoke.. 

Better luck next time..


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Tonight....

Just poured a glass of water (Yeah, I know), and fired up a La Aurora 1495 Belicoso.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Port*



CHRIS7891011 said:


> I went out on a limb and picked up some Gilbert's Ruby Port wine. Never again. Bleh.


Try the Vintage Fonseca port next time. That's an awesome port for about $20 a bottle. Can't remember the year for that price, but it's awesome. :dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Tonight....
> 
> Just poured a glass of water (Yeah, I know), and fired up a La Aurora 1495 Belicoso.


I've been doing that alot during the day (where I have to be sober).. Its kinda nice to have nothing but the cigar to the senses..


----------

